# What breed is this??



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone! :wave: im new here and thought maybe i could get some opinions on what breed of goat this is. I recently rescued 2 goats from a bad home where they were neglected and one of them i know is a pygmy and the other im just not sure. Sorry for the poor quality pictures, they are from my cellphone, but she has long hair on her back legs, it looks like she has pants on haha, im not sure if yall can see it from the pictures. She is small, a hair taller than my knees (im 5'4) and is supposedly a little over a year old. So what kind of goats have hair like that on their back legs? Im fairly new to goats, so please excuse any dumb questions!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Other then her size she looks kind of french alpine. May be a mini alpine? Nice looking doe. Good luck with her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like some gernsy (spelling?) they have that feathering on their legs.

She has a very popular pattern for a Togg so she could be mixed with that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute goat. That is wonderful that you rescued the 2 goats. Welcome to TGS! :wave:


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks guys!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks to be a mini Togg! A breeder friend breeds them and she has the same look as his 1st generation doe.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

My GF in the uk has two like that - they are just Heinz 57's though.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

My first thought was Alpine or Alpine cross. This is my purebred Alpine, Nisha. 
This was taken in the summer. In the winter she gets shaggy.Pic on the left















She was a kid in this pic. You can see in the picture her legs are the same coloring as your goat.Pic on the right















This is/was my friends purebred Alpine. Bucks get pretty shaggy. Mack was a real character.
We miss him. He is Nishas father.
What a wonderful thing you did rescuing those goats. She is very pretty. Do we
get to see a pic of the other goat?
Suellen


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

where can i find info on toggs? i tried searching google but all i come up with is golden ones..they have no other color. also, what do yall think about her having some myotonic or silky fainting goat in her? i was looking at google images and she resembles them alot. she is very scared of people but she is letting me get a little closer so i got a better look..she has long hair starting to drape over her shoulders, front legs, and back too. My husband caught her and she has extremely soft fur and its very thin and straight. i am going to get better pictures this evening.

suellen, very pretty goats! this one i have does resemble an alpine alot too. i posted some questions about my other rescued goat here viewtopic.php?f=16&t=11376&p=142819#p142819 there are pictures. but i will get better pics this evening of both of them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll see if I can get some pics of my mom's Toggs, she has a chocolate colored wether and quite a few of the goldens.

http://www.toggvalleyfarm.com/401.html

Heres a link for a members website, they raise Toggs and have a couple dark ones.

The hair on the hind legs as well as the spine and shoulders is something characteristic to a Togg, most pics you find won't showe it though as most owners shave them for showing. The face size as well as the markings look Togg to me but can also be Alpine...the Sundgau pattern.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the goat spot. :wave: 

She looks pretty good. How long have you had her? 

Now I would say she has Nigi in her, and those of us in the fiber world call the hair on her back legs BRITCHES. I love it, I have several goats with britches.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

BRITCHES????!!!!! hahahahahhaha thats what they look like...soo funny. i have had her for 3 days. Do you have any pics of a goat with britches?

thanks liz, those are beautiful goats..this goat stuff is so interesting.

the black and white goat was also housed with a pygmy buck along with the other doe i rescued. now the other doe is huge pregnant..this lil black and white one (im gunna call her Britches now :greengrin: ) doesnt appear to be pregnant, but how can i be certain?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

You have 3 options. 1) Draw blood and send it in. 2) Get an ultrasound. Or 3) Wait and see.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

oh i didnt know if there was a way to tell if they are pregnant by their rear end or something. She has a small bag, but would she have that if she kidded before? i cant get a good pic of it, too much hair! haha. but here are better pictures of both of them...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice pics!

Some does that have freshened before will have a bit of a loose pouch, others will actually "loose" their udder but the way to know for sure wether the udder is newly forming is to feel it....a new udder will fill firm while a dried off one will feel soft and lax.


And yes, I think you are referring to the "pooch" pics, I can usually tell if their preggy once they hit 3 months along, others here can see a difference sooner.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She could be a Togg Alpine Mix. My original thoughts were all togg, but its highly unlikely with that large spot on her side. Toggs, can come in black with swiss markings, though its HIGHLY descriminated against in the show ring. Toggs tend to get very long coats in the winter. Who knows what she really is, either wau there is some sort of swiss breed in there, alpine or togg more then likely.
You said she cam from a neglectful situation which could explain her small size. When not fed properly goats just dont grow. SHe may always be small or she may catch up in the next year or two. 
beth


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful goats- I have always loved the shaggy look on goats. What a great name for her too!  I'd also say she looks a lot like an alpine/toggenburg cross.. wishing you the best of luck with them!


----------



## goatnoob (Nov 1, 2009)

well... I have no idea what breed it is (although the colouration looks alpine), I would guess its a mix. but besides that i have no clue :shrug:


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

thank you!


----------

